# How to...



## John-H

*How to...*

These are some "How To"s I've done, on my 225 TT, which might be useful for people. I've got a few in my sig strip but there's limited room, so I've put them in this post and will be linking to here from now on 

*Service schedule from my handbook*: Just a typed up schedule with one or two comments.

*Dashpod Warning Symbols*: From the quick reference guide

*Oil change how to*: Full details on doing an oil change service and service indicator reset.

*Haldex Oil and Filter*: Can you do this without a high lift - Yes!

*Safe jacking point*: Discussion of where to jack up the car.

*Wooden ramps*: Plans on constructing a four wheel ramp set for a level elevation of the car - useful for correctly checking oil levels :wink: .

*Thermostat replacement*: Diagnosis of temperature regulation problems and replacement of the thermostat. Also details 49C trick.

*Coolant run on Pump*: How to refurbish your run on pump to keep your turbo healthy. These pumps can gum up then run slow, stop, or even leak, so are worth checking from time to time.

*Window cable replacement and adjustment*: Any problems with jamming windows or wind noise, look here for full details of cable replacement, door pannel removal and adjustment of the window for a good seal.

*Leaking washer bottle fix*: Fixing a leaking pump and re-sealing the rubber seals. Also discussing the "bad egg" smell and how this can be the cause of problems.

*Tie rod (rack end ball joint) replacement*: A common MOT failure that can be fixed without much expense.

*Fuel filter replacement*: Petrol smells? Stain on the garage floor? Perhaps your filter is leaking. Cheap and relatively easy to fix.

*Fuel pump diagnosis (pdf):* Vag-Com diagnosis of fuelling issues with the fuel pump

*Alarm siren fix*: A common failure on a cold morning. You can replace the batteries in this unit for about £10 - cheaper than £70 from the dealer or £150 if you get them to fit it.

*Flasher unit fix*: How to refurbish your flasher unit once it fails to flash the indicators properly.

*Parcel shelf creaking fix*: Using silicone sealant to stop the creaking.

*Sliding drawer fix*: Shows the joint details of the sliding drawer in the centre console in front of the gearstick.

*Aerotwin wipers*: Fitting Bosch Aerotwin retrofit wipers.

*LED Courtesy lamp*: Fitting bright LED lamps and avoiding the strange flickering problem.

*VAG-COM*: Something I found - a Ross Tech Wiki page of useful VAG-COM codes and info - not just for TTs.

*HID and Main beam bulbs*: Brighter lights for visibility. Why you should replace older HID bulbs, what with and where from? Also brightest main beams available.

*Radio removal*: How those spring clips work, what can go wrong and which keys to get.

*Wheel alignment*: Wheel alignment settings and where to put adjustable rear tie bars.

*G200/G251 Lateral/Longitudinal sensors:* - Sensor diagnosis, removal and repair

*Wishbone rear bush replacement on the car:* How to press bushes in with TCA on car

*ABS pump repair:* - How to repair a common failure of the ABS pump


----------



## les

Well done John, very informative [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SeYaSeEe

*Impressive ..

Well Done ..*


----------



## KenTT

Nice one John, your top person always so helpful to others  .


----------



## John-H

Cheers Guys!


----------



## NaughTTy

Nice one John - Maybe you should ask a Mod to make this one sticky...or get it added to the FAQ's  8)


----------



## conlechi

NaughTTy said:


> Nice one John - Maybe you should ask a Mod to make this one sticky...or get it added to the FAQ's  8)


Yep,
got to agree , save a lot of searching for GOOD information [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttcrazy

cheers for your help mate excellent advice


----------



## kahunatt

nice work, can a mod make this a sticky?


----------



## J1MMY

Cheers John, great post.


----------



## robby

hmm - the sliding drawer does not exist :?


----------



## anthony_m

hi john,
just clicked on a few but nothing came up...
anthony...


----------



## p5owt

robby said:


> hmm - the sliding drawer does not exist :?


it does somewhere

john has done a how to

i think the site is being updated so try back later

paul


----------



## starski4578

Thanks John, great information as usual [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Bikerz

Why do i keep getting this page no long exists?


----------



## sean.ui

Bikerz said:


> Why do i keep getting this page no long exists?


I get the same - would be a real shame to lose such valuable information


----------



## John-H

robby said:


> hmm - the sliding drawer does not exist :?


Don't worry it's still there. It's a problem with the new server being worked on at the moment

The URL should be:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 469#845469

But try this instead:
http://ttf.icandi.de/ttforumbbs/viewtop ... 469#845469

Basically for the moment, manually change "www.********.co.uk" with "ttf.icandi.de" within each URL.


----------



## triplefan

John-H said:


> robby said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm - the sliding drawer does not exist :?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry it's still there. It's a problem with the new server being worked on at the moment
> 
> The URL should be:
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 469#845469
> 
> But try this instead:
> http://ttf.icandi.de/ttforumbbs/viewtop ... 469#845469
> 
> Basically for the moment, manually change "www.********.co.uk" with "ttf.icandi.de" within each URL.
Click to expand...

Great post, just what I needed, but I can't get anywhere from the links, they all have ttf.icandi.de but go nowhere.


----------



## andy45paula

same here cant open links


----------



## John-H

So does this not work?:

http://ttf.icandi.de/ttforumbbs/viewtop ... 469#845469

Things have been swapping and changing on the forum server a bit - might be worth trying again. There is also an issue with DNS propagation, which is due to some DNS servers that some ISPs are using that contain old records. Users of these ISPs may not be able to connect to the forum - it caughe me out earlier. I'm wondering if this is also causing an issue here. Have a look at the site news section about the new uber fast server - it mentions changing your DNS server settings. Might be worth a try - it will eventually propagete through however after a couple of days.


----------



## Hallyfella

Nice one John , this site would be lost without your input. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## chrisp_1

still good...bump n save for later use 8)


----------



## gofast88

Thank You John, very helpful [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## poor1

I pass this on for what it is worth:
The windscreen wipers were quite slow on my newly acquired Mk1 TT and I tried the usual remedy of replacing the mechanism which sometimes seizes up. They are of the same design as the Mark 4 Golf and it is a classic problem after about 10 years and replacing the mechanism is usually the (cheaper) solution. Not in this case, they still ran at the same slow speed after they had been replaced. By the way don't even think about taking the mechanism to pieces because they are only about £50.00 to replace and not worth the time it takes to dismantle them..
Another solution sometimes according to members of this forum is a bad earth from the motor to the chassis. Not in this case. I therefore replaced the motor with a new one. The motor is another matter - they are about £130.00 and only obtainable from an Audi dealer as they do not seem to be common with any of the VW group. You may be able to negotiate a reasonable discount with a bit of effort and get one for £110.00. If you buy a secondhand one it may be plagued with the same problem, so why take the chance
You defiantly need a small puller to remove the wiper arm arms from the spindle. Taking the whole assembly out in one piece is quite straightforward. Three 10mm bolts and the electrical connector to remove. Make sure that the wipers are in the parked position before taking the assembly out. No need to disconnect the wires and pipes from the plenum cover, it can be moved to one side.
Now this is the point I am getting to: when replacing the cranked arm onto the motor spindle make sure you know which direction it is facing before disconnecting it. Take a picture so there is no doubt in your mind. The crank on the motor I was replacing faced in an easterly direction, whereas the diagram in the Bentley manual covering the 2000-2006 TT shows it as facing west. (The edition I have was printed in 2006). No idea of the reason for this, but if the crank is reversed the wipers plough into the engine compartment instead of across the windscreen. So make sure the crank is replaced facing in exactly the same direction as it was originally.
Sorry this is not a blow by blow description with photographs, but it covers the salient points and is not difficult, but please look at the direction the crank is facing in relation to the motor before disconnecting it.
Replacing the wiper motor restored both operating speeds to normal, but its well worth looking at the mechanism first because they do seize up.
I'm sure someone will have an explanation as the position of the crank. It probably has something to do with the Bentley manual being produced for the US market and LHD.


----------



## ttsearcher

Thanks for the helpful info - invaluable when looking to buy as I am.

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## auditt

Thanks, really useful.


----------



## mackiecross

Great write ups you've provided [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

